# Replacing my Status 315 aerial



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Its so hit and miss whether I can get a TV picture from my Status 315 I'm going to upgrade it to possibly a Status 530.

To keep costs to a minimum I'm wondering if this is something I could fit myself. I was hoping it might just slot in to where the 315 is fitted? (there is already the wiring and booster in an overhead locker)

Has anyone got any experience of doing this and is it actually worth doing...will I get an improvement?

many thanks

David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David

Can't answer your specific question, but before you make a final decision I'd suggest you compare the costs against a Maxview Crankup system. The dish is expensive, but the decoder need only cost about £30.

The only reason I suggest this is that I know they work brilliantly, all over Europe and anywhere except under a tree. Any of the digital aerials are subject to signal strength in the locality, and although this will improve as we approach the switchover, I don't think coverage will ever be fully uniform.

Hope this helps


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi David

I have a Status 530 with the long pole, and to be honest, it works well enough.

You need to ensure that the 530 is over a wardrobe /cupboard because of the length of the pole.

I have not used a 315 for many years, so I cannot compare the performance of the 2 units, but I would think that the 530 will be better.

My sister works for the company that manufactures the units for status and they are of the opinion that it is a better product.

They have just started to produce a signal finder to use in conjunction with the 530 and I will be getting one of the pre production units to trial very shortly


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Forgot to add that a crank-up is on my shopping wish list


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi David
> 
> Can't answer your specific question, but before you make a final decision I'd suggest you compare the costs against a Maxview Crankup system. The dish is expensive, but the decoder need only cost about £30.
> 
> ...


Can't get the link to work for the maxview? - thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try >> this one << David.

This is where I bought mine, and I can't recommend Shane (Snelly) too highly.

The other link to ODB should work. Have flagged it up to Nuke and asked if he still sells them (Would be surprised if he doesn't.)


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

The maxview crank look really interesting - £375 initially seems a lot of cash - but if i'm considering spending £150 on an status 530 that may or may not solve my problem...this is now a serious consideration.

Don't want to sound thick here - but once installed do you literally just plug in a decoder..ie sky box or something?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dcummin said:


> The maxview crank look really interesting - £375 initially seems a lot of cash - but if i'm considering spending £150 on an status 530 that may or may not solve my problem...this is now a serious consideration.


Precisely why I made the suggestion David. (It works in Europe too) 



dcummin said:


> Don't want to sound thick here - but once installed do you literally just plug in a decoder..ie sky box or something?


Sound as thick as you like - and join me! :roll: 

It is simplicity itself. Lead from sat dish into decoder. Scart lead from decoder into TV. Finished.  

If you buy from Snelly (he's as cheap as anybody!) he will give you all the help you need, and there are lots of threads on here so a quick search might be useful.

I installed my Crankup myself. Apart from the change of underwear needed after boring a big hole in the roof 8O 8O , it was pretty straightforward. Again, plenty of detail on here - some of it from me.

The decoder I would probably go for is Maxview's own. £99 but in a few weeks after setting it all up I think you would be very glad you didn't spoil the ship for a ha'porth of tar!! Again, Snelly will advise if you tell him your viewing habits and requirements.

_(N.B. Nuke has stopped selling them on ODB, though *not *because of any problems with the product.)_


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi there.

IMHO if you can afford it, go for the Maxview Crankup. Used it all over Europe and it's quick to set up (in fact often faster than all these fancy Oysters). With the exception of the far South (Spain mainly), it works brilliantly. You may be able to do as I have done. Use the hole left by the Status to feed the cable through the roof and place the dish in the best position for you on the roof.

Ian


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm really excited about this now - thanks for the advice - 99% sure i'm going to go for it.

I see there are loads of free to air channels - but i as i'm already a sky subscriber for my home is there a way i can use that sky card to get channels?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

To get the normal Sky channels IE the 6packs, you just need any Sky box of Ebay and it will work with your card.

If you want Sky movies and Sports you will need a Dreambox. 
Either way Shane at Snellyvision will be able to advise you on whats best for you.

He fitted out Cranckup and we have managed to keep the kids happy with TV on every trip since including France.

We havnt even got any TV ariel on our van, just never bothered and went for A Sky dish.

Give him a call

Snellyvision

Richard...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gaspode knows about these things too.

He'll be along in a while.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I bought my 530 off EBay for £85. (Complete set up)
I got the short mast because the table is stored in the wardrobe and a long mast reqires a wall bracket to stabilise it.

Fitting was no problem. It went in virtually the same position as the 315 but left two screw holes which I filled with silicon.

I cut the hole through the outside GRP first then the inside ply. I didn't penetrate all the way with the cutter which was very lucky as a cable was embedded in the polystyrene insulation.

In use it receives analogue and digital Freeview all over Northern Europe.

I don't do Satellite! :wink: 

HTH.

PS. I changed the booster also then sold the 315 kit on EBay for £35.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I use a Pace 12v Sky Minibox ( I think they are discontinued now but I'm sure there is something newer) and my Sky card is used with that.

Ian


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I dont know if its been sorted yet, but it had not the last time I saw Scotjimland, does anyone remember this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-36916-days0-orderasc-0.html

Bob.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I thought it had, perhaps our resident search expert DAB can find the relevant post?

With all the public service channels now on Freesat and digital terrestial fast replacing analogue, satellite reception is now the way to go for mobile TV reception. However if you want terrestial reception on the cheap see >this thread<. If you already have a satellite receiver there are cheaper options than even the crankup, maybe not so convenient but a good tripod, dish and LNB will set you back under £100 and you don't have to worry about where you park because you can move the dish around for the best view of the satellite and tie it down in strong winds. I actually have two dishes and can carry a small one for use in this country which can be replaced by the larger one for use on the continent.

It also means I retain my Status 315 on the motorhome roof and I have the option to use it on terrestial digital. I think when digital transmitter powers are increased, its performance will be much better on digital than analogue.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

One further point nobody has mentioned, and it may not apply to you David since you have a Carioca.

With a Crankup you don't have any storage problems if your van is small and you are pushed for space.

It's permanently stored on the roof.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I've checked my van out and I was hoping that I would by lucky and be able to 'reuse' the hole my status 315 sits in. unfortunately its sits half way up the Luton so its at an angle (i'm assuming the dish would have to be installed on the flat part of the roof) so will call in the expert help of dad for that bit 

As there is no power for the dish itself - all I have to worry about is getting the 'leads' across to the tv and receiver. Are the roofs double skinned? - ie can the leads be fed through the 'middle' of the roof and dropped down - or is it a tucking round the side job...sorry if thats vague.

I've done a quick check for receivers on ebay and I can pick up a 12v receiver for about £50, an old sky one for about £15 - or there is the maxview one for £99 - dont really understand what the difference is...I going under the assumption they all pretty much do the same thing. I did notice the maxview one comes with a magic eye - which would be ideal for placing the box out of site. (there are even the crankups for sale on ebay - but would rather buy from a safer source with advice)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> It's permanently stored on the roof.


Well I did say my solution was not so convenient Zeb  However I do sometimes store mine on the roof, strapped to the roof bars with those elastic bungee things. Alternatively because its used most times we stop I leave it in the van!

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

dcummin said:


> As there is no power for the dish itself - all I have to worry about is getting the 'leads' across to the tv and receiver. Are the roofs double skinned? - ie can the leads be fed through the 'middle' of the roof and dropped down - or is it a tucking round the side job...sorry if thats vague.


Hi again David

Our telly cupboard is above the fridge, so I took the lead from the dish, across the roof, down through the wardrobe, through an existing hole in the floor, under the van, drilled a hole up into the void behind the fridge, up behind said fridge and into the cavity behind the panel with the leccy sockets.

There are holes all over the place behind the paneling, so after a bit of firtling to find them I needed to drill only two. One to get the lead down into the wardrobe and the other (I mentioned) up through the floor behind the fridge)

I then permanently wired the 12 volt power to both telly and decoder through a switch on the panel, so it needs a flick of only that one switch and everything is up and running.

Sounds complicated, but dead easy - if a little fiddly in places.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> dcummin said:
> 
> 
> > As there is no power for the dish itself - all I have to worry about is getting the 'leads' across to the tv and receiver. Are the roofs double skinned? - ie can the leads be fed through the 'middle' of the roof and dropped down - or is it a tucking round the side job...sorry if thats vague.
> ...


Ahh that makes sense - I thought the lead would have to be trailed inside the mh - but if you can just run it across the top of the van and drop it down - much easier.

I cant see that I'm going to have any option but to physically get on top of the roof to fit it properly - My roof (ci carioca 656) doesn't look that strong - I weigh aprox 14 stone - is this safe? - dont want to drop through!!


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

just bumping up to see if any one can help with my last question about clambering on the roof

many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you keep your weight above the wardrobe or toilet you should be OK as the internal walls add support.

Keep clear of the front of course, especially over the cab.

The cleaner chappie at our dealers just walks across the roof - although perhaps he's more careful that it might appear.

If you are seriously worried you could use a board to spread the load, but I didn't and I'm heavier than you. (Regrettably!)


----------

